# NEW AT THIS!



## IrisGold (12 mo ago)

HI! I don’t post often on this forum but wanted to let you all know how helpful this forum has been as I start my journey. I recently started doing some field training with my boy. To get this part out of the way, he is neutered and won’t be used for breeding. He is not exactly what someone would call a well bred boy, and shamefully I didn’t do my research. Lesson learned. But here he is and I love him and will give him the best and happiest life that I can. I was introduced to this world through a local golden retriever club and have fallen in love with it. I was able to volunteer for a hunt test and I was hooked. Met some wonderful people and friendships are forming. I went to the club’s next training day and learned so much, but know I have so so so much more to learn. I’ve been working with him on my own as much as I can. For now I am working with what I know, although I am sure I am doing something wrong. Anyway, just wanted to introduce my Sammy boy and hope to show you some successes in the near future! My main goal is too have some fun with my boy. I would love to be able to get a SH title, but obviously my goal now is JH so I’m focusing on that. MH at this moment is way over my head, but it’s all a learning process so hopefully you will hear differently from me at some point.😂. Any tips and advice are welcome! Photo credit: Sara Morrow


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Good for you. If you have questions ask away and we'll help as much as we can.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Happy boy....


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

IrisGold said:


> HI! I don’t post often on this forum but wanted to let you all know how helpful this forum has been as I start my journey. I recently started doing some field training with my boy. To get this part out of the way, he is neutered and won’t be used for breeding. He is not exactly what someone would call a well bred boy, and shamefully I didn’t do my research. Lesson learned. But here he is and I love him and will give him the best and happiest life that I can. I was introduced to this world through a local golden retriever club and have fallen in love with it. I was able to volunteer for a hunt test and I was hooked. Met some wonderful people and friendships are forming. I went to the club’s next training day and learned so much, but know I have so so so much more to learn. I’ve been working with him on my own as much as I can. For now I am working with what I know, although I am sure I am doing something wrong. Anyway, just wanted to introduce my Sammy boy and hope to show you some successes in the near future! My main goal is too have some fun with my boy. I would love to be able to get a SH title, but obviously my goal now is JH so I’m focusing on that. MH at this moment is way over my head, but it’s all a learning process so hopefully you will hear differently from me at some point.😂. Any tips and advice are welcome! Photo credit: Sara Morrow
> View attachment 898002


Lovely, what a beautiful photo 😍


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

IrisGold said:


> I would love to be able to get a SH title, but obviously my goal now is JH so I’m focusing on that.


Judging from the attitude I see in the photo, your dog is capable of attaining an MH title.

Be consistent, teach and train on concepts. 

Discount on training programs right now

20% OFF ALL REGULAR PRICED ITEMS NOW 'TIL DECEMBER 31
USE PROMO CODE HOLIDAY20 AT CHECKOUT 





YBS Media







ybsmedia.com









YBS Media







ybsmedia.com


----------



## IrisGold (12 mo ago)

SRW said:


> Judging from the attitude I see in the photo, your dog is capable of attaining an MH title.
> 
> Be consistent, teach and train on concepts.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I just ordered! I had this on my wish list. So excited to dive in, learn and get to work!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

SRW said:


> Judging from the attitude I see in the photo, your dog is capable of attaining an MH title.
> 
> Be consistent, teach and train on concepts.
> 
> ...


I already have 1-3 of Lardy's stuff. What else is good?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hildae said:


> I already have 1-3 of Lardy's stuff. What else is good?


Do you mean volume 1-3?

“Total retriever, training” and “total retriever marking” are very good.
There is good information in all of them. Among field trainers, Lardy is widely considered the gold standard.
Training with successful Field trial competitors has helped me more than anything else. 
I have never been to one, but various pros will put on seminars. Everyone I’ve talked to said they are always very beneficial.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

You can learn a lot at a Field trial by watching pros and successful amateurs handle their dogs. There is purpose in everything they do from the time they get the dog from the truck until they return from the line.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

SRW said:


> Do you mean volume 1-3?
> 
> “Total retriever, training” and “total retriever marking” are very good.
> There is good information in all of them. Among field trainers, Lardy is widely considered the gold standard.
> ...


Do you have total retriever marking? I was interested until I read this review awhile back Lardy: Total Retriever Marking


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hildae said:


> Do you have total retriever marking? I was interested until I read this review awhile back Lardy: Total Retriever Marking


Yes, I have it and need to watch it again. There is no problem with the audio that I recall.
I’ll watch some of it again tonight and tomorrow.
I’ll lend it to you if you’d like.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

SRW said:


> Yes, I have it and need to watch it again. There is no problem with the audio that I recall.
> I’ll watch some of it again tonight and tomorrow.
> I’ll lend it to you if you’d like.


Oh thanks, I appreciate it but the mail is so unreliable I'd worry they'd destroy it, doesn't help that my mail guy haaaaates me because he got stuck in our (well plowed) driveway one winter. (Somehow that's my fault?) If it's worthwhile I can order it during the sale, I was just worried when I read the review that said the audio is bad. If it's not, maybe they got a bootleg copy or something and that's why they couldn't hear it well.


----------



## IrisGold (12 mo ago)

SRW said:


> Do you mean volume 1-3?
> 
> “Total retriever, training” and “total retriever marking” are very good.
> There is good information in all of them. Among field trainers, Lardy is widely considered the gold standard.
> ...


Do you know if Mike Lardy’s Total Retriever Training walks you through the steps of FF? I was also considering Evan Graham’s Smartfetch as I heard it was easy for a newbie to follow.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Love the photo! Sammy is beautiful. Have fun with him!!


----------



## IrisGold (12 mo ago)

diane0905 said:


> Love the photo! Sammy is beautiful. Have fun with him!!


Thank you! I have been following the thread that you created about junior hunt tests and it has been so informative and helpful. Congratulations on your accomplishments! Your hard work really looks like it’s paying off!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

IrisGold said:


> Do you know if Mike Lardy’s Total Retriever Trainings walks you through the steps of FF?


Yes it does. The volume 1 articles explain it also.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I would also recommend Rick Stawski's Fowl Dawgs DVDs. Most user friendly I feel.
Graham is very dated and difficult to follow I feel.


----------



## IrisGold (12 mo ago)

K9-Design said:


> I would also recommend Rick Stawski's Fowl Dawgs DVDs. Most user friendly I feel.
> Graham is very dated and difficult to follow I feel.


Thank you!


----------



## IrisGold (12 mo ago)

K9-Design said:


> I would also recommend Rick Stawski's Fowl Dawgs DVDs. Most user friendly I feel.
> Graham is very dated and difficult to follow I feel.


In my preparation for volunteering for the hunt test, I was watching YouTube videos to get prepared and know what to expect. I watched one where you were featured/interviewed. It was neat to put a face to the name!


----------

